# Low profile blind



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I bought a FA sub blind this year because I found it for a decent price but I would like to have a lower profile. It is pretty big for me because I am only 5 foot 7. What blind has the lowest profile but has a frame? Also what frame blinds breakdown for storage the smallest? Don't really have a preference for brand.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

My Ground Force folds up into a backpack deal, can have it folded up in about 2 minutes. Its pretty low profile too, the Power Hunter is probably the lowest but you wanted a frame so


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I like the way the ground force hides in the field, the way the blind is rounded it disappeared easily. I think they are much easier to hide finishers. As far as the lowest profile blind, I'd say that is probably an x'landr but I don't have much experience with them.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

xlander.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

X-lander.I've used one for the past 5 years or so.Lowest profile that isn't basically a sleeping bag.


----------



## PhishHi (Oct 24, 2008)

the cabelas mobile 1 blind is awesome...if your looking for mobility this blind is a must.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ground force for sure. packs up nice and is low profile and comfortable when set up.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

i realy like my ground force


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

X-land'r is the best layout made, bottom line, end of story. It's sets-up in 10 seconds, is very comfortable, is low profile and folds up in 10.5 seconds.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Blue Plate said:


> X-land'r is the best layout made, bottom line, end of story. It's sets-up in 10 seconds, is very comfortable, is low profile and folds up in 10.5 seconds.


Agreed. Another vote for the X-landr.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Another vote for the cabela's mobile one blind!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

xlander over a groundforce for concealment.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

split vote x-lander and the cabelas ultimate layout...have both are very low profile x-lander is 14" and the ultimate is 15" high...both are more comfortable than the ground force thats for sure


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Do they make the xladnr any more?


----------



## dlubbers (Nov 4, 2008)

I picked up a Ground Force tonight at cabelas because everyone I hunt with uses them and i like the quick set up it has. I guess the main reason I like it is because I was able to talk them down to $150 after showing them a better deal I could have had else where.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

power hunter....lowest profile by far i think, easy packin, cheaper, i've got a buddy thats about 5'7" -5'9" an about 300 pounds he fits jus fine into the blind, the only thing i have a problem with is when theres no birds flyin around, sittin up in it theres really no head rest, an its more work to get out of than any other blind. all in all great blind.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

Does the x-lander have a frame in the doors?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

ATA BOY said:


> Does the x-lander have a frame in the doors?


No, but it's not as bad as you would think. They pop open just as good and you even got a little room to call.


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I saw the scheels blind made by avery and I thought it was made pretty cheap. Is the ground force built nice because I would need the blind to last a while.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I have an eliminator express. It works great for me. Very low profile and easy to store, transport. Not all the bells and whistles like the others, but if you take care of it, it will take care of you.


----------

